# Wuffpup



## Wuffpup (Jul 16, 2008)

*Name:* Wuffpup
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5'9
*Weight:* 157lbs
*Species:* Demon Wolf
*Eye Color:* Blood Red
*Fur:* Black with blood red markings
*Weapon:* Black demonic sword


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

Very in-depth! It's kewl, and i like how you gave your Furry so much thought. ^_^


----------



## Wuffpup (Jul 17, 2008)

Koomie said:


> Very in-depth! It's kewl, and i like how you gave your Furry so much thought. ^_^



It was a commission I had done for me. But, thx.^^


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 17, 2008)

haha very nice :3
Very awesomes! ^-^
*pounces*


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 17, 2008)

D'awww He look so cute, when he is angry ^^


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 17, 2008)

now thats cool.


----------



## Wuffpup (Jul 17, 2008)

Pup said:


> haha very nice :3
> Very awesomes! ^-^
> *pounces*



*is pounced* Hi there. 



Zanzer said:


> D'awww He look so cute, when he is angry ^^



Thanks Zanz.



JAK3ST3RB said:


> now thats cool.



Wow, you out of all people...but, thanks.


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 17, 2008)

Positively savage.  I like it


----------



## Wuffpup (Jul 17, 2008)

robotechtiger said:


> Positively savage.  I like it



Thx.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 19, 2008)

So cute~~~ sona, wanna hug you more^^


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow very impressive i like it


----------



## Wuffpup (Jul 20, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> So cute~~~ sona, wanna hug you more^^



NO U!!



Mr Fox said:


> Wow very impressive i like it



Thanks.


----------

